# Washer nozzle leaking?



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It's happened.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2066

Either way, just take it to the dealer.


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

They already had to replace both of mine


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Coaster Cruze'n said:


> I am the proud owner of a 2012 Cruze and love my car. When I got home from the dealer, I noticed a blue spot on my hood by the drivers side washer nozzle. I though that it was because I was using it on the way home.
> 
> Yesterday it hit over 90 degrees for the first time this year, and I noticed it was back. I had not used the washer in a week. Has anyone else had this issue, or is this the first one? Should I take it to the dealership or see if it happens again?
> 
> Thanks




Coaster Cruze'n,
Congratulations on your new Cruze! I am happy to hear that you love your car! I would suggest that you contact your local dealer about this issue. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

The dealer has replaced both of mine the drivers one 4 times and the pass one 2 times and now i'm out of warranty because i'm at 40k so i'm sure they won't even look at it without me paying them so i'm stuck with a leaky nozzle until i decide to buy one and change it myself. I hate to say this but i think this will be my last chevy i have had to many problems with mine and my partners last 4 cars we have had a cobalt ss/sc that was junk from day one literally they replaced the pcm the day i purchased it and that was just the start of the problems with that car GM i'm guessing stuck somewhere around 10k in repairs on that car it was a POS. We also had 2 cruzes and we traded one in because it had shifting issues it was and ltz auto 1.4L and we replaced it with a 2012 Equinox LTZ AWD V6 and the drivers power seat doesn't go up or down sometimes and the blend door for the hvac system gets stuck and the truck wont cool and the other cruze we have has had the transmission out of it and the turbo replaced and the washer nozzles and some other stuff. So I'm pretty much done with Chevy possibly GM all together with is hard to say because i grew up with GM's and only GM's. But until they get their act together i think its time to go elsewhere when i buy a new car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze4779 said:


> The dealer has replaced both of mine the drivers one 4 times and the pass one 2 times and now i'm out of warranty because i'm at 40k so i'm sure they won't even look at it without me paying them so i'm stuck with a leaky nozzle until i decide to buy one and change it myself. I hate to say this but i think this will be my last chevy i have had to many problems with mine and my partners last 4 cars we have had a cobalt ss/sc that was junk from day one literally they replaced the pcm the day i purchased it and that was just the start of the problems with that car GM i'm guessing stuck somewhere around 10k in repairs on that car it was a POS. We also had 2 cruzes and we traded one in because it had shifting issues it was and ltz auto 1.4L and we replaced it with a 2012 Equinox LTZ AWD V6 and the drivers power seat doesn't go up or down sometimes and the blend door for the hvac system gets stuck and the truck wont cool and the other cruze we have has had the transmission out of it and the turbo replaced and the washer nozzles and some other stuff. So I'm pretty much done with Chevy possibly GM all together with is hard to say because i grew up with GM's and only GM's. But until they get their act together i think its time to go elsewhere when i buy a new car.



Cruze4779.
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? After today I will be out of the office until Thursday July 5, 2012 and I will get back in touch with you then. I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## y2654 (Jul 2, 2012)

Stacy I have a 2012 also with the same problem. Would you let me know what you find out. I don't see where changing the nozzle will solve anything.


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

I to0 have a problem with the drivers side windshield spray nozzle leaking. However, I use Rainex so I get a nice red-orange streak on the hood of my white Cruze.


----------



## ShowCar (Aug 29, 2011)

I had mine replaced with three hole units from the malibu by the dealer. They said it was an updated fix and these do not leak. Mine havent leaked in three months. Go back to the dealer and ask for the updated fix. Good luck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

y2654 said:


> Stacy I have a 2012 also with the same problem. Would you let me know what you find out. I don't see where changing the nozzle will solve anything.




y2654,
I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

weightdn said:


> I to0 have a problem with the drivers side windshield spray nozzle leaking. However, I use Rainex so I get a nice red-orange streak on the hood of my white Cruze.




weightdn,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealer regarding this issue. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you with leaking nozzles, does it take a while to get the first spray? My ECO MT doesn't leak and the first spray takes a while. It's almost as if the car drains the spray lines after use to protect them from freezing and leaking.


----------



## y2654 (Jul 2, 2012)

Stacy I have taken it back to my dealer and called several times, they are telling me that Chevrolet doesn't know anything about the problem. I took it in to have the fire hazard fixed and discussed the washer leak at that time. This is my wife's car and she's not happy. What do you suggest now???


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

y2654 said:


> Stacy I have taken it back to my dealer and called several times, they are telling me that Chevrolet doesn't know anything about the problem. I took it in to have the fire hazard fixed and discussed the washer leak at that time. This is my wife's car and she's not happy. What do you suggest now???


I suggest you call them back and chew out their service adviser for not researching the issue more. There IS a redesigned sprayer nozzle available that doesn't have this issue. 

I know this because I took my car in 1.5 weeks ago to have them replaced. I did tell my service adviser that I was ware of a redesigned sprayer nozzle and that he should look out for one, and he had no trouble finding it, ordering it, and having it replaced.


----------



## y2654 (Jul 2, 2012)

Would you post the p/n your dealer used?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

y2654 said:


> Would you post the p/n your dealer used?


I'll try to remember to check my work order when I get home. I remember looking at it and I don't believe they listed the part number, but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## y2654 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a friend who works the parts department for the biggest Chevy/Ford and every other brand in this area. He's telling me there is nothing on the Chevy site for a new nozzle. Hopefully if you have a number he can find it that way.

thanks for helping.


----------



## y2654 (Jul 2, 2012)

Come on Stacy help us out here. My wife's car is crying all over her hood.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like they may have just replaced mine with a standard replacement part. Either the redesigned part has the same part number, or it was just a defective batch. So far, I don't have any issues. 

The part number is: 95226510


----------



## y2654 (Jul 2, 2012)

That is the original part. I can get them for $4.44 ea. so I ordered a pair. They're easy to take out and put in. Just snap in and out. I'll put them in tomorrow and post if they stop the crying or not on mine too. Thanks for the info.

OK, the new washer nozzles have been on for a week and no crying yet. It hasn't been as hot as it was but still pretty warm. Maybe they did have a bad batch. If it has a crying problem again I'll up date this post but for now I'm good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

y2654 said:


> Stacy I have taken it back to my dealer and called several times, they are telling me that Chevrolet doesn't know anything about the problem. I took it in to have the fire hazard fixed and discussed the washer leak at that time. This is my wife's car and she's not happy. What do you suggest now???




y2654,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would be happy to get you a service request open for you in regards to this concern. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I had another issue with my washers not working at all even though they did before, just a trickle came out puddling on the hood. Was gonna take it in then I decided to look at the washer lines. Sure enough it is routed onto the hood by the drivers side hood hinge, the line was split at the very end allowing 90% of the washer fluid to just leak out. 

It didn't look like hinge pinched line, it was split at tip when it was forced on. cut off 1/4 in of line hooked back up & has worked great since.


----------

